
The Surreal End of an American College - hhs
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2019/06/what-its-like-when-your-college-shuts-down/591862/
======
strikelaserclaw
Once i read that this college was like 40k a year not including housing, i
pretty much said good riddance. They might say proudly that 70% of their
student body are first generation college students, but all i will say is that
70% of their student body is being exploited into getting a expensive degree
from an unknown school which will more or less only leave them being
underemployed with massive debts. Education in this country is in a serious
need of reforming, it is completely getting out of hand. The most vulnerable
of the our population is getting lured in by promises of a brighter future and
completely screwed by some of these schools.

~~~
SamReidHughes
The incoming SAT score 25-75%tile range was 820-1030. Yikes.

------
spaced-out
As the article admits, the sticker price for a year at Newbury was over
$52,000. Yes, many students pay less, but the article also admits that
colleges like Newbury have trouble staying financially solvent if they offer
too many tuition reductions.

I'd like to ask the Newbury's president if he would honestly advise a student
who's not from a wealthy family to take out ~$200,000 loan and get a liberal
arts degree at his (former) university.

I believe in the importance of liberal arts education, but schools like that
are simply asking for too much. Pretty much the only career paths where a
student could get anything that even resembles a decent return on that
investment would be as a doctor or lawyer (assuming they went to a top law
school). For those students, though, I think suspect they'll be better served
going to a larger state school, get a 4.0 GPA, and spend their spare time
studying for their LSAT or MCAT.

------
gumby
Looks like Newbery might have lost its way as it altered its business model
(athletic program etc).

The founder had iterated rapidly to find a niche that worked, but times change
and I assume they needed to change or die, and they picked the wrong changes.

